# [SOLVED] Windows 8 on BootCamp Partition



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got an used Macbook (early 2008) with Mac OS X (10.7.5) Lion. I want to run Windows in the BootCamp whenever I need to launch windows only programs. Will the newest version Windows 8 support the current BootCamp drivers.


Macbook (early 2008) MB402LL/A
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.1 Ghz
Architecture: 64-bit
Number of Cores:2
Cache: 3 MB on chip shared L2 cache
System Bus: 800 MHz
Storage: 320 GB
Slot-loading 24x Combo
Operating System: Mac OS X (10.7.5) Lion


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Windows 8 on BootCamp Partition*

It isn't a matter of Windows supporting the drivers, it's the drivers supporting Windows. The current drivers are with OS X 10.8. But Windows 8 is not supported even with the current drivers. And you can only run Windows 7 32bit if you have 2 gigs of RAM.


----------

